# Going on an antilope HUNT!!!!



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

After a 3 year dry spell we got our antelope buck tags AND Doe tags. Got to love then speed goats!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats ! What state and area are you dawn in ?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

you lucky dawg(pun intended)

i would love to go after them speed goats

the wife and i were out in montana a few years back and i clocked one that was running along the highway

my speedo in my car is dead accurate,and he was keeping up with us when the speedo showed 58 mph

then he turned hard right and was gone

good luck and i hope you get one with some serious cutters on him


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the draw and good luck. ( scout out the area )


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds like fun. Don't forget the camera!


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

YUP!

There FUN, FAST, And GOOD!!!

Montana antelope on Public land don't normally run as big as WY. goats but we have taken some in the past that where 16" ish.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats, have fun !!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*GOOD LUCK---SHOOT STRIGHT---------SB*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Hope ya have a great hunt! I'm up to 8 preference points on the draw here in CO, hopefully I'll draw within the next couple of years.


----------

